
Quotes of the day: Drucker edition - danw
http://www.johnnybunko.com/home/quotes-of-the-day-drucker-edition/
======
danw
Full pdf version of the article "Managing Oneself" from which these quotes are
taken is available at
[http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=h...](http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sld.cu%2Fgalerias%2Fpdf%2Fsitios%2Frevsalud%2Fmanaging_oneself.pdf&ei=uvo9SNeMEZ7E0QTK27nyCw&usg=AFQjCNHOPIW_sR_16tyKwhLrMLdlBhPELw&sig2=QWfqrCQwU714PzRnsfBKAw)

